# Drylok bubbling on basement walls.



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

On basement walls (1940's construction) concrete/stone I applied a coat of dry lok some years ago and over a period of time it kinda bubbled, dampness from ground outside id imagine. *Should I scrape that off and apply another coat? *Takes some time to apply wish it went on easier but... Doesnt look to appealing right now. Im sure the correct way to fix this situation is get a backhoe and dig a trench around entire home and weatherproof it from the outside but that can cost thousands, and that is not an option at this time. Also that smell can be over powering *I heard of maybe drop some vanillla in the can to bring down the oder.Have you heard of this? Thanks for your input.*


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have a septic tank or a possbile sewer line leak?


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Sewer line is what we have and it is terra cotta sp? I did have to replace a section a few years back it broke at the collar roots etc.. broke it. Well this is a much larger section of the home (I think) to be a sewer line situation HOPEFULLY! because it is the whole back wall of the home and half way of the south side. Mainly four feet and higher off the ground, some lower. Water element from weather should not be a situation for the back part of the home do to it being covered with the homes back porch. I know for a fact that the sewer line runs out the back of the home and down the side to the street. I wish I could figure out how to post a picture of it for you. I should also tell you that the foundation was refinished oh bout 10 years ago. The scraped it hung wire and apllied coat of concrete to walls. Kinda like a skim coat. Your thoughts?


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

whatever the source, there's moisture in the wall which's why the drylock's lifting,,, wirebrush it & apply anew for appearance,,, won't resolve the problem but it will look better for a few yrs.

btw, mason's brush works well w/that stuff.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks I'm on it.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Remember that 'DryLok' is essentially a paint. It has an acrylic resin in it and a lot of filler + colour (white). It rests on the surface of your concrete and is constantly subject to the water pressure that comes from behind. Matter of time before it gets pushed off. 

And, yes the best way to solve this is to spend thousands digging out the walls from the outside but few people have the $ to do so. Next to that is a penetrating sealer that reacts with the chemicals in the concrete itself to a depth of about 1/2" and closes the pores that allow moisture in in the first place. Maybe not 100% - but darned close. Also btw seals off radon gas...

So gauge your application of 'DryLok' in relatively short periods - like a few years, even months. But it's better than thousands!


----------

